# Fitted carpet in M.H.(crazy idea)



## teddyj

At last,decided to remove. fitted (beige) carpet from M.H.and replace with vynil plank type covering and loose carpets with bound edges.
Have any other members done this job? If so any tips would be appreciated

Thanks in advance Ted.


----------



## GEMMY

First thing on purchasing a new m/h is to remove any fitted carpets, roll them up and put in the garage, replace with scatter carpets. 

Much easier to keep the interior clean.  

tony


----------



## Evs54

teddyj said:


> At last,decided to remove. fitted (beige) carpet from M.H.and replace with vynil plank type covering and loose carpets with bound edges.
> Have any other members done this job? If so any tips would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance Ted.


Done it on my Autotrail Miami a few years ago , not an easy task but well worth it in the end . I used the self adhesive vinyl planks which I bought from Floors are us or something similar . Use a fine blade craft type knife to get deep into the edges normal Stanley can be too bulky .
I also finished around the edges with some trim bought from flooring shop .Best of Luck .


----------



## Suzysetter

I just bought some carpet then used MH carpets as template, made sure it was carpet that didn't fray.


----------



## bb46

I hated the mats that came with the van and the vinyl floor underneath was too cold for my twinckle-toes. Plus, grit and dust and who knows what seemed to gravitate under the edges of the carpets. So, I bought cheap rubber(?) backed carpet tiles from B&Q and laid them like a fitted carpet. They have been brilliant. If you get a spill, just pick up the dirty tile and rinse under a tap. I bought a few spare tiles and so far have used one of them to replace a badly stained tile by the cooker, caused by a curry disaster. 
Total cost for the makeover was about £30 so I'll have no concerns about replacing them all in the future.

Barbara

p.s. the original carpets are stored in the attic with loads of other extras, like crystal wine glasses and plastic cutlery holders that waste loads of cupboard space.


----------



## Littlebt

*Carpet binding*

Simple job, use paper /card as a template and work out how much carpet you require.

If you go to a specialist Carpet Shop to buy the carpet you require they are sure to put you in touch with a Carpet Binder as they use them to create Rugs from their off cuts.

This way you will have a professional finish and ambience.


----------



## Mrplodd

Most of the posters on here have assumed that the carpet in an Autotrail,simply lifts out. Nothing could be further from the truth! The FIRST thing that was fitted was the carpet, across the ENTIRE floor area.

This means that all of the interior fittings are on top of the carpet, which extends under everything, cooker, fridge, seats the lot!!

I have removed the carpet from two Autotrails and replaced it with Vynil and loose carpet. As has been said by others you will need.

1. A supply of craft knives, the sort with small handles and snap off blades. You will use A LOT!!. A Stanley type knife is simply too bulky.
2. A metal straight edge.
3. A lot of patience.
4. Decent vinyl IN ONE PIECE, you cannot join it without it looking like a cheap job!

Place the metal straight edge against the bench side. Then run the craft knife along the carpet. You need to get the knife blade well UNDER the bench edge etc in order to get enough carpet out. If you don't use a metal straight edge you WILL cut into the wood trim of the bench, cupboard, trim under the cooker etc. It is a very fiddly job, and around the entrance step area is a nightmare! It is actually a lot easier to cut across the original fitted carpet in a couple of places so you can do a smaller area at a time.

Save all the bits of carpet so you can use them as a template to cut your replacement Vinyl roughly to the right shape. Leave a reasonable margin around the edge.

I started, on both occasions, just behind the cab and fitted to one of the side benches first. You will need to leave enough material to push the edge UNDER the bench side/trim with a BLUNT bolster or similar. If you don't it will look awful (learnt from expensive experience) 

When you have fitted to one side, then do the other side and work back through the veh. Be very careful though because Vinyl is VERY easy to tear!

Once it is fitted all the way through the van you will have used a huge number of those craft knives. DONT EVEN TRY TO USE THEM IF THEY ARE ANYTHING OTHER THAN RAZOR SHARP, if the knife is even slightly blunt it will tear and not cut the vinyl cleanly!

Once it has been fitted all round you will spot a few areas that are not perfect. You then need some quadrant to run around the edges to "seal" the joint. Cut it carefully to size then varnish it. When the varnish is dry glue the quadrant to the trim that comes down to the carpet.

Don't buy cheap Vinyl, it's a waste of money as it will tear and stretch!! Also use a light colour, it makes a lot of difference to the feeling of the interior being light and airy.

It is a worthwhile job, and when done carefully will literally transform the inside of your MH. 

Rather than buy expensive carpet and have it edge bound we visit our local carpet shop and buy two or three sample squares, they always have some that are discontinued lines. The edges are bound, they are easy to take out to sweep/beat/vacuum and when they get grubby we throw 'em out and get new ones!!

Good luck, and the one really important thing is DONT RUSH IT.


----------



## teddyj

*Fitted carpet inM.H.(crazy idea)*

What I intend to do is very carefully cut around all fixtures,remove the carpet,then glue 6mm ply to existing ply floor,then glue Karndean type
Plank effect vinyl.This will give me a very good base to start from and asKarndean is only 2mm thick will enable me to get a good fit around all
fixtures without the need for any mouldings.
Still can't think why a M.H.manufacturer would build with carpet under
all fixtures and fittings.

Regards Ted


----------



## Evs54

*Re: Fitted carpet inM.H.(crazy idea)*



teddyj said:


> What I intend to do is very carefully cut around all fi
> fixtures without the need for any mouldings.
> Still can't think why a M.H.manufacturer would build with carpet under
> all fixtures and fittings.
> 
> Regards Ted


At the time Autotrail said as a sales ploy that by fitting the carpet first then build the units on top that the van would be a lot quieter , but a lot of buyers hated this as it was so difficult to keep clean , there was an option to have loose carpets at extra cost . I think this idea has now been dropped and it's loose carpets for everyone .


----------



## readyforoff

*Re: Fitted carpet inM.H.(crazy idea)*

Still can't think why a M.H.manufacturer would build with carpet under
all fixtures and fittings.

Regards Ted[/quote]

I don't think they have for a while. Our 2012 Apache has none fitted carpet attached to the floor by press studs with a circa 50mm gap all round. John


----------



## GordonBennet

I was told it was to reduce rattles and squeaks from cabinets etc. to a minimum - and I guess it saves time and, therefore, munny!

I can say that both Autotrails I've owned have been very squeak and rattle free but I'd trade a few squeaks for more easily maintained floors!


----------



## nidge1

*Re: Fitted carpet inM.H.(crazy idea)*



teddyj said:


> What I intend to do is very carefully cut around all fixtures,remove the carpet,then glue 6mm ply to existing ply floor,then glue Karndean type
> Plank effect vinyl.This will give me a very good base to start from and asKarndean is only 2mm thick will enable me to get a good fit around all
> fixtures without the need for any mouldings.
> Still can't think why a M.H.manufacturer would build with carpet under
> all fixtures and fittings.
> 
> Regards Ted
> 
> Hi,
> We have got Karndean planking in most rooms at home. Expensive but very hard wearing and looks good and will certainly outlive your motorhome!
> Not sure why you want to lay extra ply down as I would have thought the existing ply would be ok. The ply would be extra weight and also the Karndean is quite heavy.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Nidge


----------



## aldra

I need carpets

Shadow would slip on vinal floors

He does at home on the wooden floors but he has time to come to a halt, rugs to halt his progress, and barrier rugs at external doors

In the van he can't wipe his wet feet which resemble Yetties with all the fur so I use fitted barrier matting

And dust sheets that can be folded and refolded on long trips during wet weather to absorb the wet during travelling

I'm considering having pure wool carpets cut to template, can't be beaten when it comes to keeping clean, and dirt just hoovers off once dry

aldra


----------



## teddyj

Need extra thickness of ply to make up difference between Karndean and existing carpet.

Ted


----------



## teemyob

*Carpets*

Fitted carpets, great Idea. Warm, protect the underfloor.

I have just purchased some remnants (roll ends).

Removed old fitted carpets today, marked around them, cut new.

Being whipped (Bound) tomorrow.

Images top follow.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*images*

I will post the Shagpile later!


----------



## Mrplodd

TM

That looks really good!! The problem the OP has is that up until a few years ago AT fitted the carpet first and then EVERYTHING else in on top of the carpet so it's a bu**er to remove. (Unlike the present"standard" of loose lay carpet held down with poppers!! 

It can be done but it's a long winded process (see my earlier post for step by step instructions)


----------



## coppo

Mrplodd said:


> TM
> 
> That looks really good!! The problem the OP has is that up until a few years ago AT fitted the carpet first and then EVERYTHING else in on top of the carpet so it's a bu**er to remove. (Unlike the present"standard" of loose lay carpet held down with poppers!!
> 
> It can be done but it's a long winded process (see my earlier post for step by step instructions)


Yes what a stupid idea of AT in fitting the carpet first and then putting the furniture etc in after, I watched a video of them building this and it was described as a selling point, preventing rattles etc.

Thank heavens they ditched the idea.

I do like carpets in motorhomes though, cracking idea for warmth, especially with the cold vinyl underneath and winter touring.

Paul.


----------



## peejay

*Re: Fitted carpet inM.H.(crazy idea)*



nidge1 said:


> teddyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I intend to do is very carefully cut around all fixtures,remove the carpet,then glue 6mm ply to existing ply floor,then glue Karndean type
> Plank effect vinyl.This will give me a very good base to start from and asKarndean is only 2mm thick will enable me to get a good fit around all
> fixtures without the need for any mouldings.
> Still can't think why a M.H.manufacturer would build with carpet under
> all fixtures and fittings.
> 
> Regards Ted
> 
> Hi,
> We have got Karndean planking in most rooms at home. Expensive but very hard wearing and looks good and will certainly outlive your motorhome!
> Not sure why you want to lay extra ply down as I would have thought the existing ply would be ok. The ply would be extra weight and also the Karndean is quite heavy.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Nidge
> 
> 
> 
> You're supposed to lay a concrete scree first with Karndean, that might make a bit of a mess in the motorhome.
> 
> I'll get me coat
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...


----------



## charlieshelby

We had Flotex carpet in our MH, laid down my a local carpet fitter, done a great job ,its lasting well, easy to clean, but still have loose mats on the main area


----------



## teemyob

*couple more*

Here are the other bits. We also had some thick mats/over rugs made from the off cuts from our house bedroom carpet.

I bought the offcuts from Carpet store. Cut around old mats. Took them to Steve at RGN flooring and he made a cracking job of the whipping / edge binding.

RGN Flooring 0161 406 7557 Steve

[email protected]


----------



## Tucano

Autotrail used to lay the carpet across the whole of the floor area before any interior fittings simply because it was a cheap way of doing things  
Norman.


----------



## teemyob

Tucano said:


> Autotrail used to lay the carpet across the whole of the floor area before any interior fittings simply because it was a cheap way of doing things
> Norman.


see initial pages!


----------



## Tucano

I not only 'saw' I also read the initial pages, my post was simply a concise reply :roll: 
Norman.


----------

